# Aktion beendet - Steam: Showdown Bandit für lau



## Maverick3k (6. Mai 2020)

Hi,

ein nett gemachtes, aber relativ kurzes Spiel. Allerdings ist es spielerisch nicht sonderlich schwer. Kann man hier abstauben: *klick*

Hinweis: Spiel wurde mit Unity 2019 gemacht!

Angebot gilt bis zum 01.06. 18 Uhr.



€dit 01.06.20

Angebot beendet und das Spiel wurde von Steam entfernt.


----------

